# Tiftuf Game Plan/Help (PICS)



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

I've posted a couple times here already and have received so much good advice so I wanted to reach out again with some pics and come up with a game plan for the rest of fall and then winter here in the Vegas area.

We installed Tiftuf a little over 3 weeks ago. Here are some pics shortly after install:







Landscapers put down a starter fertilizer on day of installation and then we watered 3 times a day for the first couple weeks. I have now cut back to about 1.5" per week watering every 3rd day. Here are some pics that were taken yesterday:





A couple questions before it goes completely dormant. I don't feel like it is long enough yet to cut and with the temps dropping, should I leave it as is until spring or try and cut it at least once?

Next, how much do I need to water if at all during the winter? Once it goes dormant do i just let it be and stop watering?

I also want to get a soil test. When is the best time to do that? Do I want to wait until spring or is it ok to do it this soon after install?

I'm sure there will be more questions to come. Sorry for the loaded and long winded post.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like they did a great job for you..It's looking fantastic!! Its really all about soil temps as to when it will go fully dormant. first hard freeze and ground temps below 55% the turf will lose all its color and go dormant.

If its been 3 weeks, the ground is not soggy at all and the sod well rooted, you can go ahead and mow if you like.

You certainly want to water some in the winter but can cut it down to .5" a week or 1" or so every other week. Just want a little moisture in the soil over the winter.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@abovepargolfer The concrete edging that keeps the rock out of the grass.

Did you have someone install that?

Or is it pre-fabricated and can be purchased?

Thanks


----------



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @abovepargolfer The concrete edging that keeps the rock out of the grass.
> 
> Did you have someone install that?
> 
> ...


My landscapers installed that at the same time they poured the basketball court.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

The concrete curbs are excellent for getting that perfect cut while edging. A good scalp in the spring followed at with a sand leveling job and cut with a reel mower, your yard with be one of if not the best yard in the neighborhood.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd go ahead and mow, but be warned TifTuf will scalp easy. I wouldn't scalp it but I also don't think you'll go completely dormant if the temps stay as they are.

They did a good job installing, but wouldn't hurt to roll it if you can after a good watering.


----------



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> I'd go ahead and mow, but be warned TifTuf will scalp easy. I wouldn't scalp it but I also don't think you'll go completely dormant if the temps stay as they are.
> 
> They did a good job installing, but wouldn't hurt to roll it if you can after a good watering.


How soon after a watering do you recommend rolling it? I just don't want to leave footprints deeper than the roller will level out.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

abovepargolfer said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go ahead and mow, but be warned TifTuf will scalp easy. I wouldn't scalp it but I also don't think you'll go completely dormant if the temps stay as they are.
> ...


I guess that would be dependent on you trying to walk on it to test out, I wouldn't have an answer for that. I walked on mine after heavy soaking and pulled the roller behind me just fine with no issues digging into the turf with my shoes.


----------



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

What about soil test? Is there a best time to do that?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would probably wait another month and then get a soil test done. By then the grass should have slowed down in growth and you won't really be doing a whole lot on it. Winter is usually the best time to get a soil test done as it is usually been awhile since you applied any fertilizer that would throw the test results off and gives you time to get a plan together for the upcoming season. Winter is also a perfect time to apply lime if your soil test recommends it as it will have plenty of time to work down into the soil.

As for rolling the lawn, I don't really recommend those drums you fill with water and pull behind a tractor or mower, in my experience they don't really do a whole lot. They are great for rolling over sod or seed to get good soil contact but beyond that they don't really smooth anything out. If you are wanting to smooth things out a bit I would recommend getting a small asphalt roller and taking that over the lawn but you will probably not want the soil too wet to where it is soggy to get the best results. I plan on adding this to my lawn regime after I install my new sod next Spring.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I second rolling it! Wish i would have done that four years ago on a new build. Had major bumps. And they get worse after soil settles but that is probably a new build issue. Leveled this year and needs another.

Also - have some herbicide handy this winter.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I think TifTuf doesn't like anything below 1/2 inch cut and doesn't tolerate low HOC like 419 among others. Unless you're table-top flat, you won't be able to mow with a rotary under 1 1/4.

I'd definitely wait until spring to put a mower on it. You can test the sod by grabbing it at an edge and try to pull it up (but don't actually pull it up!). You'll feel the roots. If it comes up easily, you need to wait longer for that first mow. I'd do my first test right before green-up.


----------



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

You guys are awesome.

@CLT49er you mentioned having herbicide handy? Should it be applied in the winter? Any specific brand you recommend?


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

It's look good! I had tiftuf installed dormant at my old house. The grass is hardy and recovers from anything you throw at it. With two dogs and two kids it did very well. New house has a larger yard that needs work before I can install tiftuf.

I would recommend reading the Bermuda Triangle for weed control. You can also search on here for the Bermuda bible.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13&hilit=Bermuda+Triangle


----------



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

GrassDad said:


> It's look good! I had tiftuf installed dormant at my old house. The grass is hardy and recovers from anything you throw at it. With two dogs and two kids it did very well. New house has a larger yard that needs work before I can install tiftuf.
> 
> I would recommend reading the Bermuda Triangle for weed control. You can also search on here for the Bermuda bible.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13&hilit=Bermuda+Triangle


I am interested in building th DFW wand. Does it matter which sprayer/tank I get. Is there one recommended more here on this site?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

LoCutt said:


> I think TifTuf doesn't like anything below 1/2 inch cut and doesn't tolerate low HOC like 419 among others. Unless you're table-top flat, you won't be able to mow with a rotary under 1 1/4.


I think Ben Sims (Lawn Tips) has a putting green with Tiftuf mowed at 4-5mm. It can be done but the question is "Is it worth it?"

Edit: I stand corrected... I missed the "rotary" part.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

LoCutt said:


> I think TifTuf doesn't like anything below 1/2 inch cut and doesn't tolerate low HOC like 419 among others. Unless you're table-top flat, you won't be able to mow with a rotary under 1 1/4.
> 
> I'd definitely wait until spring to put a mower on it. You can test the sod by grabbing it at an edge and try to pull it up (but don't actually pull it up!). You'll feel the roots. If it comes up easily, you need to wait longer for that first mow. I'd do my first test right before green-up.


Rotary sure. Im reel cutting TifTuf anywhere this past season from .35 to .65 and it tolerated it all. It doesn't tolerate getting behind on cutting, and doesn't love the first of the season PGR application, but it does respond to iron applications and eats any and all fertilizer you give it.

Im a far cry from flat, but it works.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

abovepargolfer said:


> You guys are awesome.
> 
> @CLT49er you mentioned having herbicide handy? Should it be applied in the winter? Any specific brand you recommend?


I'm no pro. Some swear by the Bermuda Trianlge core of products but I havent made that investment yet. From HD, I like the Image products. Image Crabgrass killer knocks out my henbit and clover in cooler months. And Image Nutsedge knocks out my nutsedge and stunts/kills my poa also in cooler months. It also works well on spurge in summer but damages grass. (Thats where I want Celsius for next year). In winter it is hard for many products that work (someone let me know what works on weeds when it is 45 degrees). So spray when the sun is out I suppose.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I usually use 2,4-D when it is cooler mostly to save my Celsius annual max for hot months. They all work based on weed growth, so in cooler weather they will work slower.


----------



## LisaTPN (Oct 4, 2020)

Sorry to hijack, but does anyone know where to obtain tiftuf seeds? All I can find here in DFW is sod.


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

Try "Do My Own" (www.domyown.com) I had to order fire ant bait and noticed they had TifTuf.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

LisaTPN said:


> Sorry to hijack, but does anyone know where to obtain tiftuf seeds? All I can find here in DFW is sod.


TifTuf is not available in seed. You can only plant it by sod, plugs, or sprigs.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

LisaTPN said:


> Sorry to hijack, but does anyone know where to obtain tiftuf seeds? All I can find here in DFW is sod.


TifTuf, like many other hybrid Bermudas, produces sterile seed and must be grown via sprigs, sod, or plugs. I think all the "Tif" varieties have sterile seeds.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

GrassDad said:


> It's look good! I had tiftuf installed dormant at my old house. The grass is hardy and recovers from anything you throw at it. With two dogs and two kids it did very well. New house has a larger yard that needs work before I can install tiftuf.
> 
> I would recommend reading the Bermuda Triangle for weed control. You can also search on here for the Bermuda bible.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13&hilit=Bermuda+Triangle


I'm getting a pool installed right now, so I will be sodding dormant tiftuf, yours went ok? Any tips?


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

burnhagw said:


> GrassDad said:
> 
> 
> > It's look good! I had tiftuf installed dormant at my old house. The grass is hardy and recovers from anything you throw at it. With two dogs and two kids it did very well. New house has a larger yard that needs work before I can install tiftuf.
> ...


My advice would be to prep the area as much as possible. Give yourself enough time to level it out. Scalp all the dead material off as soon as it roots in the spring. Ask for a discount on the dormant sod.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

LisaTPN said:


> ... does anyone know where to obtain tiftuf seeds?


TifTuf, like just about all the "Tif" cultivars has a sterile seed and must be propagated vegetatively.


----------

